# How to make a slingshot using 17 pages of A-4 paper and tape



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

A-4 paper to make a powerful flat band slingshot? Yes, it can be done, I did so successfully a few years back. Watch the second part of my video with the tutorial section at this YouTube link:






Of course, you do not want to get any water on that paper slingshot :hmm:. A great weekend project to do with kids.

I have thoroughly tested the concept, and feel that it's safe i.e. the forks will not suddenly bend or twist, even with fairly strong flat bands attached and after numerous shots (12 mm steel ammo was used during the video).

Have fun!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool, gonna have to try this. Easy to understand video too. Well done


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Very interesting. What inspired you to try this, pure curiosity?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice one, I'll try this with my granddaughters when they are old enough. With appropriate bands and ammo of course.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Inspiration...well, I knew that one can place a fairly significant load on the upper edge of A-4 paper rolled into a cylinder shape, and that the edge of a paper bar made by an A-4 sheet folded over several times is very strong in terms of the force or load that can be applied (edge rigidity).

Folded paper rods can form a V-shape for slingshots, but rubber draw weight forces the paper rod forks to close on themselves - until I had the idea of fitting a paper triangle made of a folded A-4 paper bar strengthened with fiber reinforced adhesive tape (Tesa brand) as shown in the video. I literally woke up one morning and...bingo!

The concept also works well with corrugated cardboard and roll-folded thin paper magazines or advertising pamphlets. Unlike many other attempts shown on YouTube, my design really does allow super strong band sets to be used (tubes should be possible too) - like for any other normal slingshot.

Here the video for the cardboard version....good fun:


----------

